# Eluir



## mirima16

I'm reviewing a Spanish translation of a product dossier, specifically about stability analyses. I do not have the English text. The word eluir, eluye is written often. 
Example of the phrase: 

Puede concluirse que se produce un incremento sustancial de la tretinoína y del pico desconocido que *eluye* a 5,7 min a lo largo del tiempo.

Does the word exist in Spanish?
Thanks,


----------



## 0scar

No existe pero se usa. Viene de la traducción literal del inglés _elute_.
En castellano debería ser _diluir._


----------



## Elena1

Hola, no estoy de acuerdo con Óscar. Eluir (que es un término utilizado en cromatografía) se refiere al acarreo de una sustancia hacia fuera de la matriz de la columna de cromatografía (por ejemplo gel de sílice) utilizando un solvente (eluyente). 

A continuación la definición del Medical dictionary:
Elution: The chromatographic process of using a solvent to extract an adsorbed substance from a solid adsorbing medium.

No tiene que ver con diluir, sino con DISOLVER.

Puedes encontrar info adicional en http://www.answers.com/topic/elute?cat=technology

Saludos,

María Elena


----------



## fsabroso

0scar said:


> No existe pero se usa. Viene de la traducción literal del inglés _elute_.
> En castellano debería ser _diluir__._



Estoy de acuerdo con Elena1, la palabra quizás no exista en el DRAE, pero si en el vocabulario español. No corresponde al término "diluir".

Es muy frecuente el uso de "elución", "eluir", "eluato" y "eluyente".

Este hilo te ayudará:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=363558

Una traducción:
http://www.websters-online-dictionary.net/translation/Spanish/eluci%C3%B3n
http://dict4.com/1/?q=elución


----------



## 0scar

Elena1 said:


> A continuación la definición del Medical dictionary:
> Elution: The chromatographic process of using a solvent to extract an adsorbed substance from a solid adsorbing medium.
> 
> No tiene que ver con diluir, sino con DISOLVER.
> 
> María Elena


*diluir**1**.*
(Del lat. _diluĕre_).

*1. *tr. *desleír.* U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr._ Quím._ Disminuir la concentración de una disolución añadiendo disolvente.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## 0scar

fsabroso said:


> Este hilo te ayudará:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=363558


 
Lo leí  llegue hasta donde dice elusión, con 's' (viene de eludir), y entonces busqué en otro lado.


----------



## mirima16

mirima16 said:


> I'm reviewing a Spanish translation of a product dossier, specifically about stability analyses. I do not have the English text. The word eluir, eluye is written often.
> Example of the phrase:
> 
> Puede concluirse que se produce un incremento sustancial de la tretinoína y del pico desconocido que *eluye* a 5,7 min a lo largo del tiempo.
> 
> Does the word exist in Spanish?
> Thanks,


 

Gracias a todos, han sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## Belle_85

Hola

Quisiera que me ayuden con la traducción de esta oración (en la parte que dice "co-eluted"):

In a few clinical trials, early in the Phase 1 program, plasma concentrations of boceprevir were measured using an assay where the two diastereomers *co-eluted*.

Mi intento: 
En unos pocos ensayos clínicos, a principios del programa de fase 1, se midieron las concentraciones plasmáticas de boceprevir mediante la utilización de un ensayo en el que los dos diasteréomeros *se eluían de forma simultánea.*

¿Les parece bien?

Gracias.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría: "...en el que coeluían los dos diastereómeros". No utilizaría la forma reflexiva.
Saludos.


----------



## fsabroso

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Yo diría: "...en el que coeluían los dos diastereómeros". No utilizaría la forma reflexiva.
> Saludos.


estoy de acuerdo con Ilialluna 

Saludos.


----------



## Belle_85

Ok, muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos.


----------

